# Generator engine won't start



## wilburd66 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a Generac 8kw generator with electric/manual start that i removed from the cart and installed in a "permanent" configuration. I also installed a conversion kit to run on natural gas, propane, or gasoline. The current configuration i am using is for running on natural gas.

There is no spark while i am cranking the engine over with the electric starter but the moment i release the starter button i get spark (for the two or three revolutions before engine comes to rest).
I jumped across the low oil pressure switch terminals - same result.
The 3 position "off - on - start" switch seems to be wired properly and functioning as it should.
I haven't been able to get an electrical schematic with enough detail to be certain of how the different switches are supposed to operate or the exact wiring configuration.
Any thoughts ?

Thanks, Will


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Have you tried removing the wires from the low oil sensor and starting the unit?Jumping across them simulates a low oil condition and will cause a no spark condition.You could also try removing the oil sensor and cleaning it.I would guess the move upset the switch .Hope this helps and Happy Holidays.

Do you have the owners manual?You can download it here and the schematic should be in it.
http://www.generac.com/Service/ManualSearch/


----------



## wilburd66 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on removing the wires - that helps a lot since i have no way of knowing if the default position of the switch is open or closed.

I downloaded the manual and schematics before and could not find the level detail I was seeking. I'll try again using the link you provided.

Thanks again,

Will


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Since you do get spark when you release the switch, then I would think that is where the problem may be. Without knowing what kind of ignition system you have, I would try to isolate the kill circuit from the ignition switch and see if you have spark when cranking.


----------



## wilburd66 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a good idea - thanks. I'll disconnect the kill circuit from the switch and give her another go.


----------



## wilburd66 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Long time gone...*

I've been away and only just got around to trying the much appreciated suggestions. First I disconnected the kill circuit from the start/stop/run switch - no change. Still only getting spark AFTER I released the start button.
Next I disconnected both leads from the oil pressure sensor switch - same result.

I reconnected those two items and tried different connection configurations with the three wires that connect to the start/stop/run switch. I was unable to get a different result in any configuration. Either the switch wouldn't work at all or it would work and there would be no spark during starter operation.

There are so few things to go wrong with such a basic system - I am baffled. Somehow the magneto generated spark is not getting to the spark plug wire while the starter motor is cranking but as soon as I release the start button (momentary switch) there is spark to the plug wire.

AAAAAaaaargh !!

Any other ideas anybody?


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok - a really big shot in the dark.....
As Sherlock Holmes said- when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth...........could the battery be hooked up backwards and thus the starter is running backwards etc.? If the starter would even work in reverse.
I'm not a mechanic so I'm NOT suggesting you try reversing the wires, just check it. Or better yet wait to see if someone chimes in and says this is obsurd.

You said its electric/manual start. If it has a rope do you get spark if you pull the rope with the switch in the run position?

>Maytag - the loneliest guy in town - for a reason LOL:freak:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can post the model number of your unit or engine, maybe we can come up with some other idea's of things to try.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes a starter will spin backwards but the gear will no engage, had a guy bring in a rider it was doing it, found out the battery was dead and he charges it the only problem was he had the charger leads reversed, drove me nuts until I rechecked battery voltage and realized it was giving me a neg reading.

Sounds to me the starter switch is grounding out the ignition in start position somehow, check the plug on the starter switch to see if there is any indications of it being melted any where.


----------



## wilburd66 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

I absolutely love the idea of the battery being hooked up backwards. Who'd ever expect to such a thing? Just checked the connection - red to pos and black to neg like it's supposed to be. But now you have me wondering what would happen if a person reversed them. I'm sure not going to try it!

The Generac model number is 005681-0.

Thank you people,

Will


----------



## wilburd66 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have actually tried to start the thing (a few times) with the grounding wire disconnected from the switch. The result is the same - no spark until the start button is released. The other two wires connected to the switch (white & black) activate the starter when connected.

I suppose its possible that there's some internal problem with the switch but that just doesn't make sense to me.


----------

